# General Hydroponics nutrient schedule



## kyle244948 (Oct 11, 2006)

I see there are a few schedule charts for using fox farm nutrients. But I was wondering if there were any charts for General Hydroponic nutrients. Right now I have Micro and Bloom and I am purchasing Grow but the end of the week and I wasnt sure how to use these nutes. I wasnt sure if I should use micro and grow together, or micro and bloom together. If anyone can help me out and let me know what shcedule they use with there GH nutes. I am starting next week with nutes and I would like to know how I should use them. I am using fox farm soil with a 400 hps light too. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 11, 2006)

Can anyone help me out here, I know someone uses GH 3 part nutes.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a Foxfarm user myself in soil, But I am planning on using GH for hydro so I would also like to find a chart, but havent really looked though. If I find one I will post.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

Stoney Where Are You???????


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just have these nutes from a grow I was going to do about 6 months ago and never got around to it. Instead of using fox farm and spending more money I was just going to use gh for my first grow and see how it works. I guess I am just going to make up my own type of schedule, I just dont know if I should use the micro nutes with the gro nutes or with the bloom nutes, or if I should use the micro nutes with both. Any help with that?


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 12, 2006)

On the bottles it says to use all 3 nutes at the same time for all stages of growth. Is this something I should do or should I just use gro for vege growth and bloom for flower growth and use micro for both stages of growth?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd do what the bottle says, just not full strength


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 12, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> I'd do what the bottle says, just not full strength


 
Well do you have any idea what florabloom (0-5-4) is going to do during the vege growth?


----------

